#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  kamer te huur in Amsterdam Slotermeer

## salim_alattas

Salaamu alaikum.

te huur: een schone en mooie gemeubileerde kamer aan de Burgemeester van Leeuwenlaan. 
stadsdeel Slotermeer. 
In de kamer staat: 
een bedeen kledingkastextra kastjeeen tvkleine koelkast

Er is een gedeelde balkon, gedeelde keuken, douche, toilet. 

ligging: 5 min. van winkelcentrum Plein 40-45 , 
5 min van het park. 1 min van bushalte 21 + 61

wie interesse heeft, kan mij hier een pm mail sturen, of mij mailen op salim_alattas ad hotmaildotcom


wassalaam,
salim

----------

